# Help with my dog please



## Bumb1ebe (Nov 10, 2021)

Good evening.

We desperately need your help.

Chapi-Toy Terrier. He will be 15 years old in March. For the last 2 years he has been sick. We've been to many doctors. They can not diagnose exactly. We live in Georgia. There's no MRI for animals.
They don't do biopsies. The only treatment that helped was Dexamethasone and
Ceftriaxone. We periodically take these medicines, then rest. And so for two years.

Chapi has very enlarged lymph nodes on the left side behind the ear, behind the jaw, and on the neck. Dexamethasone is already not as effective. Two months ago, we accidentally found one on the upper
The vet advised prednisolone but it does not help, by the way chemotherapy is not done for dogs in Georgia.

We send photos of the neoplasm on the jaw, enlarged lymph nodes and the latest tests (on the basis of
Based on these tests the last vet said that it is a multicentric lymphoma).
In general, the dog, given his age, mood and appetite are good.
I understand that it is difficult to diagnose the dog remotely, without all the necessary examinations, but I beg you very much, please help and advise at least some treatment.

Thank you.

https://ibb.co/m9WNKjh
https://ibb.co/swGHRKW
https://ibb.co/6FPRQVH
https://ibb.co/jTnJ3Bt
https://ibb.co/y8sSZQj


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I literally know nothing about your breed of dog.
I did lose my senior Vizsla to lymphoma.
There comes a point and time in a dogs life, where you need to ask yourself this question.
Am I keeping them alive for me, or is it for them?
It’s tough, and it breaks your heart.
When that time came for June, I cried my eyes out, as she licked the tears away. I knew keeping her longer, would have been very selfish on my part. Lymphoma was going to take her for me, and I could not stop that from happening. The only thing I could do, is not let her suffer in pain.
Hugs Deb.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

Bumb1ebe said:


> Good evening.
> 
> We desperately need your help.
> 
> ...


I understand you looked into the available options and found that all the usual treatments and interventions are not accessible at your location. If the lymphoma has spread and at this age, even if treated, she might not have made it very long down the road. If she is in good mood and has appetite, I would say enjoy your days together, you might prepare some pain medication for when and if she would need it and remember that they live less. 15 years is a good age for her size and breed, you will know when to she wants to go but until then ...every day is a gift to you both.


----------

